# Beagles/Rabbits



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I have a 8 month old Beagle (first dog), and got to see him chase his first rabbit this winter.. He didnt chase it for very long being that he was suprised to see that his scented dummy all of a sudden sprouted legs and ran offf.. Also, being the fact that I dusted the rabbit pretty much right away..

Is there anyone out there that use beagles for hunting??? If so, I would like to talk about some training tips...

hit me up..

Madison
Keeeeep it reeel


----------



## mn_beagleboy (Jan 11, 2005)

I train my young pup by taking them out with the older dog. Take them out with some older dogs a few times and he should be started.

BeagleBoy


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey Beagle boy- I replied to your PM..

I would like to get my dog to run with some trained dogs, I know the rabbit season goes for awhile yet, if you are willing we should get the dogs together and do some hunting..

Madison


----------

